# (NOV 30) FULL CARD TONIGHT!! 4-1 LAST NIGHT, AND GOING IN TODAY ON COLLEGE HOOPS AND FOOTBALL!! MAJOR MOVE ON ALABAMA VS AUBURN!!



## RedAlertWagers (Nov 30, 2019)

*(NOV 30) FULL CARD TONIGHT!! 4-1 Last night, and going in today on College Hoops and Football!!*







RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com

Join Patreon for The MACS Premium Plays!
*THE RED LINE* - _(Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613)_
*Text THE RED LINE and Get Tonight's Free MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!

Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers
Join The Sports Report and Follow The MAC Picks on Reddit!

(NOV 30) Friday's Free Special Wager Picks Below!*

The RedAlertWagers.com Syndicate delivered as promised last night, going 4-1, as they signaled a Major Move NCAAB play on Coppin St. and bouncing back in a major way bounce with last nights Hush Mone play on San Diego St.!!

Tonight's game between ROBERT MORRIS -1.5 vs CLEVELAND STATE +1.5 will once again show why Roland "The Roarin MAC" McGuillaman's reputation as THE PAYMASTER is galvanized in the gambling underworld as a dangerous low key sharp! He doesn't know where you been, but The MACS been smashing the betting game since the Star Dust was the place to get a high end hooker and a cocktail! Making more stacks than a double whopper with cheese on the shady and "allegedly" fixed KSI vs Logan Paul fight, doubling his bankroll, taking advantage of the odds makers weak college hoops lines and giving the man a hard time!

The MAC will have no choice but to collect a briefcase of cash from his local bookie this week! They have unsuccessfully tried to shut down The MAC's action in the past, well known sportsbooks have tried to deny his pay outs, they have attempted to mute his top rated sports betting info in the media, and many other contentious displays of jealousy! The MAC has no mercy for short sighted retrograde middle men who end up in sticky situations when they hold THE MACS action!!

The MAC'S consensus groups span the nation, Today the L.A. team has a full card for RedAlertWagers.com Patreon members and Friday night, the RedAlertWagers.com New England Division is handling the NFL plays for week 13! - Join the Patreon - $7 a month gets access to all exclusive releases and top rated premium plays! (Exclusive Patreon Offer)

*Today, McGuillaman is releasing his TOP RATED PREMIUM PLAYS including -*

1 MAJOR MOVE NCAAF Release (NOV 30) - (ALABAMA -4 vs AUBURN +4)
1 HUSH MONEY NCAAB PLAY (NOV 30) involving a team The Mac has been collecting cash with for years! - (ROBERT MORRIS -1.5 vs CLEVELAND STATE +1.5)
A NCAAB LATE INFO PLAY (NOV 30) - (EAST CAROLINA +1.5 vs JAMES MADISON -1.5)
A NCAAF BACK ROOM INFO PLAY (NOV 30) - (FRESNO STATE -1.5 vs SAN JOSE STATE +1.5)
A EARLY INFO NFL PLAY (DEC 01) - (NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -3.5 vs HOUSTON TEXANS +3.5)
8 RED ALERT PLAYS (NOV 30) - (OKLAHOMA -13 vs OKLAHOMA STATE +13, TENNESSEE -1.5 vs VA COMMONWEALTH +1.5, LEHIGH +5 vs COLUMBIA -5 + MORE)
+ 3 MAC ATTACK EXCLUSIVE FREE PICKS, including a 2 team NFL parlay bonus pick, and a Free 7 point NFL teaser play!

*FREE Early Info Easy Money MMA plays on the upcoming UFC 245 event in Las Vegas and a low key boxing pick that will leave your bookie clueless!
And for a limited time our Daily Play Patreons get access to our MAJOR PLAY ALERTS including tonight's MAJOR MOVE NFL PLAY for FREE!

FREE MAC ATTACK PLAYS

Free MAC ATTACK NBA Pick (NOV 30)* - (MILWAUKEE BUCKS -14)

*Free MAC ATTACK NCAAF Pick (NOV 30)* - (UCLA +1)






*Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (DEC 01)* - (NY JETS -3.5)

The Red Report - (Write Up)

*!!FREE DAILY BONUS TEASER and PARLAY PICKS!!

EXCLUSIVE JUNIOR LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT PICK (NOV 30)* - (TYLER MCCREARY vs CARL FRAMPTON UNDER 8.5 +255)

*NBA 1st HALF PLAY!! (NOV 30)* - ATLANTA HAWKS vs HOUSTON ROCKETS UNDER 120.5

*FREE 2 TEAM NFL PARLAY!! (NOV 28)* - (BILLS vs COWBOYS UNDER 46.5 X BALTIMORE RAVENS -6)

*FREE 2 TEAM NFL 7 POINT TEASER!! (DEC 01)* - (DETROIT LIONS +10 x ATLANTA FALCONS +14)

RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com
THE RED LINE - (Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613)


----------



## RedAlertWagers (Dec 1, 2019)

*6-1 Last Night and coming at your book hard again with a NFL Early Info Play + NCAAB HUSH MONEY!!*

*



*​
*Daily Free MAC ATTACK Plays below!

RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com

Join Patreon for The MACS Premium Plays

THE RED LINE - (Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613) - Text THE RED LINE and Get Tonight's Free MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!
Red The Red Report - HERE
Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers
Join The Sports Report
Follow The MAC Picks on Reddit!

THE MAC has been dubbed THE PAYMASTER by bookmakers this NFL season, collecting cash with his EARLY INFO NFL plays and sending a signal through the noise with his Exclusive MAJOR MOVE ALERTS!

(DEC 01) Thursday's Free Special Wager Picks Below!
THE MAC has been dubbed THE PAYMASTER by bookmakers this NFL season, collecting cash with his EARLY INFO NFL plays and sending a signal through the noise with his Exclusive MAJOR MOVE ALERTS!

RedAlertWagers.com New England division have confirmed a EARLY INFO NFL Play for Week 13! - (NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -3.5 vs HOUSTON TEXANS +3.5). As they were discussing the key figures and instructions for this mismatch game with a soft line, The MAC started updating his best players about this information early, in anticipation of and before the major movers and shakers unreluctantly unload on it! The MAC is poised to collect on this game and is telling his players to lite the fuse and watch their bookies explode!!

The MAC will be getting the geetus with conviction after doing his homework and the RedAlertWagers.com New England Division has informed The MAC of a key angle in Sunday's NFL Early Info game between the NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS and the HOUSTON TEXANS, this is the type of action that is making THE MAC's NFL Plays like no others! The RedAlertWagers.com Los Angeles consensus team has a full NFL card tonight!!
*

RedAlertWagers.com and The MAC'S affiliates went 5-0 on College Football plays, 6-1 for Premium Play Patreon Members, nailing a MAJOR MOVE PLAY on Alabama, and hammering a Back Room Info NCAAF play on San Diego St, but THE MAC was not satisfied at all, as a matter of fact he is just as upset as if he lost every single one of his games! The Mac puts his nuts right on the line when he releases a College Hoops Exclusive Hush Money play, whether he loses by the hook or it's a blow out, THE MAC NEVER makes the same mistake twice!

Tonight's Hush Money pick on the LA SALLE +17.5 vs VILLANOVA -17.5 game will not only bounce back but bounce back HEAVY! The MACS forbidden knowledge has kept consistent, winning 33 out of 37 (over 80%) Early Info NFL Picks, and 40 out his last 46 TOP RATED PREMIUM RELEASE NFL Picks for Patreon Members!! Make sure you ride this flaming cloud to the bank in Week 13 of the NFL.

*Not only is THE MAC loaded in with NFL gifts from the odds-makers, he is anticipating easy money with a bounce back HUSH MONEY play on LA SALLE +17.5 vs VILLANOVA -17.5, plus a NFL BACK ROOM INFO PLAY on LOS ANGELES CHARGERS -3.5 vs DENVER BRONCOS +3.5!! This information has The Mac Cocked, Locked and Loaded with nothing stopping him from Booyahhing his bookie TONIGHT!!!*

The *RedAlertWagers.com* college basketball consensus groups have been on fire all week and season, releasing Hush Money Plays on: San Diego st, La Salle, Appalachian State + double digits is always easy money, Hofstra -2, Oral Roberts +16, Temple +9, Lehigh, Drake, and Pepperdine was another green check last week. The MAC has been playing and fading these teams for years, knowing when to lay or take points with CBB teams like the Explorers has aggrandized THE MAC 's reputation for his college hoops hush money action. These types of moves are why people recommend THE MAC'S PLAYS, making him one of the most venerable sources for top rated picks, and lionizing *RedAlertWagers.com* in and around sportsbooks and casinos!

The Mac proved once again why he is a National Treasure with his Exclusive Release Plays. RedAlertWagers.com released a Major Move Alert on ALABAMA +4 last night, SAN DIEGO STATE +5.5 was another punch to the face to oddsmakers from The ROARIN MAC as he finished the day going 6-1 for Patreon Daily Play Members!!

A lot of guys shoot a arrow and paint a bulls-eye around it afterwards, not The Mac, THE MAC proves that he has tapped directly into the mainframe and shows it!! The RedAlertWagers.com Consensus groups have been impressive all week, HUSH MONEY College Basketball plays are now at 17-6 through the last 2 weeks, and NFL Major Move Alerts and Early Info Plays are cracking bookies open and cleaning them out! THE MAC is sitting pretty with a TOP RATED EXCLUSIVE RELEASE PLAY RECORD HITTING 69% for his top clients! - $25 a month gets access to all exclusive releases and top rated premium plays!

The MAC has made a incredible run this week, bringing UPP Patreon members bankrolls to a new weekly high! (+270 UNITS in 7 days) Winning a play means nothing without strict bankroll management, The MAC and RedAlertWagers.com offers a unique playing strategy to minimize risk for achievable consistent returns and by making sustainable bets and never playing catch up or chasing losses! - Join our UPP Risk Mangement Tier for $200 a month! _(Sign up before the end of the year and get your limited edition __RedAlertWagers.com__ Custom Player Hoodie)
_
***PATREON TOP RATED EXCLUSIVE PLAYS***​
*NFL EARLY INFO PLAY (DEC 01) - (NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -3.5 vs HOUSTON TEXANS +3.5)
NFL EARLY INFO PLAY (DEC 01) - (OAKLAND RAIDERS +11 vs KANSAS CITY CHIEFS -11)
NFL BACK ROOM INFO PLAY (DEC 01) - (LOS ANGELES CHARGERS -3.5 vs DENVER BRONCOS +3.5)
NCAAB HUSH MONEY PLAY (DEC 01) - (LA SALLE +17.5 vs VILLANOVA -17.5)
*
***PATREON PREMIUM PLAYS***​
*RED ALERT NFL PLAY (DEC 01) - GREEN BAY PACKERS -7 vs NEW YORK GIANTS +7
RED ALERT NFL PLAY (DEC 01) - TENNESSEE TITANS +2.5 vs INDIANAPOLIS COLTS -2.5
RED ALERT NCAAB PLAY (DEC 01) - SOUTHERN ILLINOIS +12.5 vs SAINT LOUIS -12.5
RED ALERT NCAAB PLAY (DEC 01) - SAN DIEGO +2 vs ST. BONAVENTURE -2
RED ALERT NCAAB PLAY (DEC 01) - ILLINOIS CHICAGO +6 vs FLORIDA ATLANTIC -6
RED ALERT NHL PLAY (DEC 01) - DALLAS STARS vs MINNESOTA WILD
RED ALERT NBA PLAY (DEC 01) - BOSTON CELTICS -8 vs NEW YORK KNICKS +8

(DEC 01) FREE MAC ATTACK PLAYS

Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (DEC 01)* - (BROWNS vs STEELERS UNDER 39.5)

*Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (DEC 01)* - (MIAMI DOLPHINS +10.5)

*Free MAC ATTACK NFL Pick (DEC 01)* - (NY JETS -3.5)



*The Red Report - **(Write Up)*

_*!!FREE DAILY BONUS TEASER and PARLAY PICKS!!

NBA 1st HALF PLAY!! (DEC 01) - DALLAS MAVERICKS +3.5*_

*FREE 2 TEAM NFL PARLAY!! (NOV 28) - *_*BILLS vs COWBOYS UNDER 46.5 X BALTIMORE RAVENS -6 (Limbo)*_

*FREE 2 TEAM NBA PARLAY!! (DEC 01) - *_*WARRIORS vs MAGIC OVER 205 X BALTIMORE RAVENS -6*_
*FREE 2 TEAM NFL 7 POINT TEASER!! (DEC 01) - *_*DETROIT LIONS +10 x ATLANTA FALCONS +14*_

*!!EARLY INFO FREE RELEASES!!

EXCLUSIVE CS:GO - E-SPORTS CHAMPIONSHIP SERIES PICK (DEC 01) - (LIQUID +200)
EXCLUSIVE UFC 245 EASY EARLY MONEY MMA PICK* *(DEC 14) *- (KAMARU USMAN -165)
*EXCLUSIVE EASY UFC 245 EARLY MONEY MMA PICK* *(DEC 14) *- (GERMAINE DE RANDAMIE +240)

More Free Plays and Top Rated Gambling Information at *RedAlertWagers.com
RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com

Join Patreon for The MACS Premium Plays

THE RED LINE - (Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613) - Text THE RED LINE and Get Tonight's Free MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!
Red The Red Report - HERE
Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers
Join The Sports Report
Follow The MAC Picks on Reddit!*


----------



## RedAlertWagers (Dec 9, 2019)

*(DEC 09) THE MAC GOES 4-0 LAST NIGHT!! NFL EARLY INFO PLAY - (NEW YORK GIANTS +9 vs PHILADELPHIA EAGLES -9)

RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com
Join The PatreonTHE RED LINE - (Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613)
Text THE RED LINE For Tonight's Free MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!
Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers
Join The Sports Report
Follow The MAC Picks on Reddit!

Daily Free MAC ATTACK Plays Below!* 

*There is a reason THE MAC has been dubbed THE PAYMASTER by bookmakers this college basketball season, collecting cash with his NCAAB Hush Money plays and sending a signal through the noise with his Exclusive MAJOR MOVE ALERTS!

The MAC puts his nuts right on the line and gets paid to do it! Earlier this week MAC McGuillaman seen a line mistake in the Week 14 NFL Odds and released a Early Info Play on the Ravens -6 then went 4-0 with Top Rated Plays, putting his money where his mouth is and proving why they acclaim him to be a National Treasure!! The MAC is getting the geetus with conviction, doing his homework and keeping open lines of discourse between his consensus groups and other affiliated player syndicates across the country. Yesterday a interlocutor for our Long Island division confirmed some late information and highlighted a key angle in the SETON HALL +3 vs IOWA STATE -3 match up, the Iowa Cyclones handily defeated The Seton Hall Pirates by 10, this is the type of action that is making THE MAC's CBB Plays like no others! 

The RedAlertWagers.com college basketball hush money plays have been on fire all season, the MAC has been playing and fading these teams for years, knowing when to lay or take points with CBB teams like the Cyclones, Gaels, Bulldogs, and Explorers has aggrandized THE MAC's reputation for his college hoops hush money action. These types of moves are why people recommend THE MAC'S PLAYS, making him one of the most venerable sources for top rated picks, and lionizing RedWagerAlerts.com in and around sportsbooks and casinos!

THE MAC is not only loaded with CBB gifts from the odds-makers this year, and make no mistake, he very much anticipating easy money with a LATE INFO play on COLUMBIA +11.5 vs DUQUESNE -11.5, but The Mac has action on a NFL EARLY INFO PLAY on Monday's game between the NEW YORK GIANTS vs PHILADELPHIA EAGLES and moving heavy on tonight's Cavs-Celts NBA match up!

This information has The Mac Cocked, Locked and Loaded with nothing stopping him from Booyahhing his bookie this week!!! The MACS forbidden knowledge has kept consistent, winning 36 out of 38 (over 80%) Exclusive Info NFL Picks, and 46 out his last 53 TOP RATED PREMIUM RELEASE NFL Picks for Patreon Members!! Make sure you ride this flaming cloud to the bank in Week 15 of the NFL.

The RedAlertWagers.com East Coast college basketball consensus group has confirmed a LATE INFO PLAY on tonight's College Hoops match up between COLUMBIA +11.5 vs DUQUESNE -11.5 as well as a Red Alert CBB Play on (MINNESOTA +6.5 vs IOWA -6.5). As they were discussing the key figures and instructions for these mismatch games with a soft lines, The MAC started updating his best players about this information early, in anticipation of and before the major movers and shakers unreluctantly unload on it! The MAC is poised to collect on this college football game and is telling his players to lite the fuse and watch their bookies explode!!

A lot of guys shoot a arrow and paint a bulls-eye around it afterwards, not The Mac...THE MAC proves that he has tapped directly into the mainframe and shows it!! RedAlertWager.com Consensus groups have been impressive all week, yesterday going 4-0 with Top Rated Special Release plays and cleaning up with Premium Red Alert picks. Our NFL Major Move Alerts and Back Room Info Plays are cracking bookies open and cleaning them out, we don't go where the game is, we bring YOU where the money is!! - $25 a month gets access to all exclusive releases and top rated premium plays!

The MAC has made a incredible run last week, bringing UPP Patreon members bankrolls to a new weekly high! - (+270 UNITS in 7 days) Winning a play means nothing without strict bankroll management, The MAC and RedAlertWagers.com offers a unique playing strategy to minimize risk by making sustainable bets with achievable consistent returns, and never playing catch up or chasing losses! - Join our UPP Risk Mangement Tier for $200 a month! (Sign up before the end of the year and get your limited edition RedAlertWagers.com Custom Player Hoodie)

(DEC 09) Monday's Free Special Wager Picks Below!

The RedAlertWagers.com Syndicate delivered as promised last night! Top rated Releases going 4-0 and our College Hoops Action going 4-0, like we said "PLAYING MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL WITH HOUSE MONEY"and guess what? IT'S YOUR OWN FAULT IF YOU DIDN'T RIDE WITH THE MAC LAST NIGHT!!

Earlier this week we noticed a major mistake when odds makers released a weak line on the Ravens Bills game, we released this as EARLY INFO PLAY - Ravens -6, Final Score - Baltimore 24 Buffalo 17, once again showing why Roland "The Roarin MAC" McGuillaman's reputation as THE PAYMASTER is galvanized in the gambling underworld as a dangerous low key sharp! He doesn't know where you been, but The MACS been dicking down the sports betting game since the Star Dust was the place to get a high end hooker and a cocktail! RedAlertWagers.com has been making more stacks than turkey club sandwich, and Harvey Weinsteining odds makers weak college hoop lines while giving the man a harder time than cracking him in the face with a iron clock filled with bricks! 

The MAC will have no choice but to collect a briefcase of cash from his local bookie this week! They have unsuccessfully tried to shut down The MAC's action in the past, well known sportsbooks have tried to deny his pay outs, they have attempted to mute his top rated sports betting info in media outlets like ESPN Radio, Fox, CBS, Sirius, etc, and McGuillaman is wise to many other contentious displays of jealousy! The MAC has no mercy for short sighted retrograde middle men who end up in sticky situations when they hold  THE MACS action!!  The MAC'S consensus groups span the nation, today the Long Island Division has a full card for Patreon members, and the RedAlertWagers.com national consensus groups are tapping sources and getting ready MNF! - Join the Patreon - $7 a month gets access to all exclusive releases and top rated premium plays until 2020! (Exclusive Patreon Offer)

Today, McGuillaman is releasing his TOP RATED PREMIUM PLAYS including - *


*A EARLY INFO NFL PLAY (DEC 09) - (NEW YORK GIANTS vs PHILADELPHIA EAGLES)*
*A LATE INFO NCAAB PLAY (DEC 09) involving a team The Mac has been collecting cash with for years! - (COLUMBIA +11.5 vs DUQUESNE -11.5)*
*3 RED ALERT PLAYS (DEC 09) - (ALABAMA STATE +14 vs SOUTH DAKOTA -14, MINNESOTA +6.5 vs IOWA -6.5, NEW YORK ISLANDERS vs TAMPA BAY LIGHNING)*
*A NBA BACK ROOM INFO PLAY (DEC 09) - (CLEVELAND CAVALIERS vs BOSTON CELTICS)*
*+ 3 MAC ATTACK EXCLUSIVE FREE PICKS, including a 2 team NBA parlay bonus pick, and a Free 7 point NFL teaser play!*
*FREE Early Info Easy Money MMA plays on the upcoming UFC 245 event in Las Vegas and a low key boxing pick that will leave your bookie clueless!*
*And for a limited time our Daily Play Patreons get access to our MAJOR PLAY ALERTS including tonight's MAJOR MOVE NFL PLAY for FREE!*
*The sports books and odds makers will not be able to stop THE MAC ATTACK FREE PLAYS, never mind his Top Rated exclusive releases that are hitting at 77% this year! Not only is Roland calling games like a savage, the Mac also applies a disciplined money management system to his game that is making record breaking earnings and bringing Patreon Subscribers bankrolls to a all time high!*

***PATREON TOP RATED EXCLUSIVE PLAYS**
*​*NFL EARLY INFO PLAY (DEC 09) - (NEW YORK GIANTS vs PHILADELPHIA EAGLES O/U 45)

NCAAB LATE INFO PLAY (DEC 09) - (COLUMBIA +11.5 vs DUQUESNE -11.5)

NBA BACK ROOM INFO PLAY (DEC 09) - (CLEVELAND CAVALIERS +14 vs BOSTON CELTICS -14)*

*
**PATREON PREMIUM PLAYS***​*
NCAAB RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 09) - (ALABAMA STATE +14 vs SOUTH DAKOTA -14)

NCAAB RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 09) - (MINNESOTA +6.5 vs IOWA -6.5)

NHL RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 09) - (NEW YORK ISLANDERS vs TAMPA BAY LIGHTNING)*


*DAILY MAC ATTACK FREE PICKS*​*
NHL MAC ATTACK PICK (DEC 09) - (CALGARY FLAMES +130)

NCAAB MAC ATTACK PLAY (DEC 09) - (MINNESOTA vs IOWA OVER 146)

NFL MAC ATTACK PICK (DEC 09) - (PHILADELPHIA EAGLES -9)

*
*!!FREE DAILY FUN PLAY TEASER & PARLAY PICKS!!
*​*FUN PLAY 2 TEAM NBA PARLAY!! (DEC 09) - (UTAH JAZZ -9  X INDIANA PACERS - .5)
FUN PLAY 2 TEAM NFL 7 POINT TEASER!! (DEC 15) -  (ATLANTA FALCONS +18 X ARIZONA CARDINALS +9.5)
*
*!!EARLY INFO FREE RELEASES!!*​*

EXCLUSIVE ENGLAND PREMIER LEAGUE PICK (DEC 14) - (ASTON VILLA +292)

EXCLUSIVE UFC 245 EASY EARLY MONEY MMA PICK (DEC 14) - (KAMARU USMAN -165)

EXCLUSIVE EASY UFC 245 EARLY MONEY MMA PICK (DEC 14) - (GERMAINE DE RANDAMIE +240)*


----------



## RedAlertWagers (Dec 12, 2019)

*(DEC 12) Thursday's Free Special Wager Picks Below!*

*Free Daily Sports Picks, Late Information Bets, Fight Betting Picks, Entertainment Betting Information, Gambling Picks!
NFL EARLY INFO ALERT!*







*NFL EARLY INFO PLAY (DEC 12) - (NEW YORK JETS +15.5 vs BALTIMORE RAVENS -15.5)*

*Daily Free MAC ATTACK Plays Below!

RedAlertWagers.com

info@redalertwagers.com

Join The MAC on Patreon

THE RED LINE - (Toll-Free @ 1-844-334-2613)
Text THE RED LINE For Tonight's Free MAC ATTACK PLAYS!!

Follow The Mac on twitter.com/RedAlertWagers

Join The Sports Report

Follow The MAC Picks on Reddit!

Follow us on Facebook.com/RedAlertWagers

There's a reason THE MAC has been dubbed THE PAYMASTER by bookmakers this college basketball season, picking games against the spread, collecting cash with his NCAAB Hush Money plays, and sending a signal through the noise with his Exclusive MAJOR MOVE ALERTS!

THE MAC has been putting his money where his mouth is, ripping down another HUSH MONEY PLAY on San Diego in college hoops last night, proving why they continuously acclaim him to be a National Treasure!! The MAC puts his nuts right on the line and gets paid to do it! Earlier this week MAC McGuillaman seen a line mistake in the Week 14 NFL Odds and released a Early Info Play on the Ravens -6 then wiped the table with Top Rated Plays. 

The MAC is getting the geetus with conviction, doing his homework and keeping open lines of discourse between his consensus groups and other affiliated player syndicates across the country.  Today a interlocutor for our Los Angeles division confirmed significant information and highlighted a key angle in tonight's AUSTIN PEAY +16 vs WEST VIRGINIA -16 match up, this is the type of action that is making THE MAC's Red Alert Plays like no others! 

The RedAlertWagers.com college basketball hush money plays have been on fire all season, the MAC has been playing and fading these teams for years, knowing when to lay or take points with CBB teams like the Governors, Gaels, Bulldogs, and Explorers has aggrandized THE MAC's reputation for his college hoops hush money action. These types of moves are why people recommend THE MAC'S PLAYS, making him one of the most venerable sources for top rated picks, and lionizing RedWagerAlerts.com in and around sportsbooks and casinos!

THE MAC is not only loaded with CBB gifts from the odds-makers this year, and make no mistake, he very much is anticipating easy money with a HUSH MONEY play on AUSTIN PEAY +16 vs WEST VIRGINIA -16, but The Mac has action on a NFL EARLY INFO PLAY on Thursday's game between the NEW YORK JETS vs BALTIMORE RAVENS and moving heavy on tonight's RANGERS vs SHARKS NHL match up!

The Mac is Cocked, Locked and Loaded with forbidden knowledge that has kept consistent against the spread, nothing is stopping him from Booyahhing his bookie this week.
The RedAlertWagers.com West Coast college basketball consensus group has confirmed a MAJOR MOVE PLAY on tonight's College Hoops match up between NORTHERN IOWA -6 vs GRAND CANYON +6 as well as a Red Alert Play on the total which is set at 133.5. As they were discussing the key figures and instructions for these mismatch games with a soft lines, The MAC started updating his best players about this information early, in anticipation of and before the major movers and shakers unreluctantly unload on it! The MAC is poised to collect on these college games and is telling his players to lite the fuse and watch their bookies explode!!

A lot of guys shoot a arrow and paint a bulls-eye around it afterwards, not The Mac...THE MAC proves that he has tapped directly into the mainframe and shows it!! RedAlertWager.com Consensus groups have been impressive all week with Top Rated Special Release Plays, and cleaning up with Premium Red Alert picks. Our NFL Major Move Alerts and Back Room Info Plays are cracking bookies open and cleaning them out, we don't go where the game is, we bring YOU where the money is!! - $25 a month gets access to all exclusive releases and top rated premium plays!

The MAC has made a incredible run last week building UPP Patreon members bankrolls, winning a play means nothing without strict bankroll management! The MAC and RedAlertWagers.com offers a unique playing strategy to minimize risk by making sustainable bets with achievable consistent returns, and never playing catch up or chasing losses! - Join our UPP Risk Mangement Tier for $200 a month! (Sign up before the end of the year and get your limited edition RedAlertWagers.com Custom Player Hoodie)*

The RedAlertWagers.com college hoops major alert play will deliver as promised tonight! Top Rated CBB Releases have been exceeding expectations and after tonight's hush money college basketball play "WE WILL BE PLAYING WITH HOUSE MONEY" and guess what? IT'S YOUR OWN FAULT IF YOU DIDN'T RIDE WITH THE MAC LAST NIGHT!!

Earlier this week we noticed a major mistake when odds makers released a weak line on the Ravens Bills game, we released this as EARLY INFO PLAY - Ravens -6, Final Score - Baltimore 24 Buffalo 17, once again showing why Roland "The Roarin MAC" McGuillaman's reputation as THE PAYMASTER is galvanized in the gambling underworld as a dangerous low key sharp! He doesn't know where you been, but The MACS been dicking down the sports betting game since the Star Dust was the place to get a high end hooker and a cocktail! RedAlertWagers.com doesn't go where the game is, we bring you where the money is!!

The MAC will have no choice but to collect a briefcase of cash from his local bookie this week! They have unsuccessfully tried to shut down The MAC's action in the past, well known sportsbooks have tried to deny his pay outs, they have attempted to mute his top rated sports betting info in media outlets like ESPN Radio, Fox, CBS, Sirius, etc, and McGuillaman is wise to many other contentious displays of jealousy! The MAC has no mercy for short sighted retrograde middle men who end up in sticky situations when they hold THE MACS action!! The MAC'S consensus groups span the nation, today our Los Angeles Division has a full card for Patreon members, and the RedAlertWagers.com national consensus groups are tapping sources and have been ready for week 15 in the NFL!_ -_ Join the Patreon - $7 a month gets access to all exclusive releases and top rated premium plays until 2020! (Exclusive Patreon Offer)

*Today, McGuillaman is releasing his TOP RATED PREMIUM PLAYS including - *

*A MAJOR MOVE NCAAB PLAY (DEC 12) - (NORTHERN IOWA -6 vs GRAND CANYON +6)*
*NFL EARLY INFO PLAY (DEC 12) - (NEW YORK JETS +15.5 vs BALTIMORE RAVENS -15.5) *
*A NCAAB HUSH MONEY PLAY (DEC 12) involving a team The Mac has been collecting cash with for years! - (AUSTIN PEAY +16 vs WEST VIRGINIA -16)*
*NHL BACK ROOM INFO PLAY (DEC 12) - (RANGERS vs SHARKS O/U 6.5) *
*7 RED ALERT PLAYS including 2 EARLY ALERT NFL PLAYS & 2 Early NCAAF Releases + CBB, NHL, and NBA TONIGHT!!*
*A SPECIAL NCAAB RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 12) - (IOWA +4 vs IOWA STATE -4)*
*+ 3 MAC ATTACK EXCLUSIVE FREE PICKS, including 3 picks against the spread, a 2 team NBA parlay bonus pick, and a fun play 7 point NFL teaser play!*
*3 FREE Early Info Easy Money MMA plays on the upcoming UFC 245 event in Las Vegas + International and Domestic Soccer Predictions, International Basketball Predictions against the spread that will leave your bookie clueless!*
*And for a limited time our Daily Play Patreon Members are getting access to our MAJOR PLAY ALERTS including tonight's EARLY INFO NFL PLAY for FREE!*
*The sports books and odds makers will not be able to stop THE MAC ATTACK FREE PLAYS, never mind his Top Rated exclusive releases that are hitting at 77% this year! Not only is Roland calling games like a savage, the Mac also applies a disciplined money management system to his game that is making record breaking earnings and bringing Patreon Subscribers bankrolls to a all time high!


**PATREON TOP RATED EXCLUSIVE PLAYS**

NCAAB MAJOR MOVE PLAY (DEC 12) - (NORTHERN IOWA -6 vs GRAND CANYON +6)

NFL EARLY INFO PLAY (DEC 12) - (NEW YORK JETS +15.5 vs BALTIMORE RAVENS -15.5) 

NCAAB HUSH MONEY PLAY (DEC 12) - (AUSTIN PEAY +16 vs WEST VIRGINIA -16) 

NCAAB LATE INFO PLAY (DEC 12) - (PHILADELPHIA 76ERS +1 vs BOSTON CELTICS -1)

NHL BACK ROOM INFO PLAY (DEC 12) - (RANGERS vs SHARKS O/U 6.5)

**PATREON PREMIUM PLAYS**

NCAAB RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 12) - (IOWA +4 vs IOWA STATE -4)

NCAAB RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 12) - (NORTHERN IOWA vs GRAND CANYON O/U 133.5)

NHL RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 12) - (LOS ANGELES KINGS vs ANAHEIM DUCKS) 

NCAAF RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 14) - (ARMY +11 vs NAVY -11)

NCAAF RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 21) - (N. CAROLINA A&T -2.5 vs ALCORN ST +2.5) 

NFL RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 15) - (NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS -9.5 vs CINCINNATI BENGALS +9.5)

NFL RED ALERT PLAY (DEC 15) - (HOUSTON TEXANS +3 vs TENNESSEE TITANS -3) 

DAILY MAC ATTACK FREE PICKS

NFL MAC ATTACK PICK (DEC 15) - (GREEN BAY PACKERS -4.5)

NFL MAC ATTACK PLAY (DEC 15) - (NEW YORK GIANTS -3.5)

NCAAB MAC ATTACK PICK (DEC 12) - (AUSTIN PEAY vs WEST VIRGINIA UNDER 147.5)

!!FREE DAILY FUN PLAY TEASER & PARLAY PICKS!!

FUN PLAY 2 TEAM NBA PARLAY!! (DEC 12) - (DENVER NUGGETS -6 X CLEVELAND CAVALIERS +11.5)

FUN PLAY 2 TEAM NFL 7 POINT TEASER!! (DEC 15) -  (ATLANTA FALCONS +18 x ARIZONA CARDINALS +9.5)

!!EARLY INFO FREE RELEASES!!

EXCLUSIVE ENGLAND PREMIER LEAGUE PICK (DEC 14) - (ASTON VILLA +292)

EXCLUSIVE EASY UFC 245 EARLY MONEY MMA PICK (DEC 14) - (ALEX VOLKANOVSKI +150)

EXCLUSIVE UFC 245 EASY EARLY MONEY MMA PICK (DEC 14) - (KAMARU USMAN -165)

EXCLUSIVE EASY UFC 245 EARLY MONEY MMA PICK (DEC 14) - (GERMAINE DE RANDAMIE +240)


RedAlertWagers.com
info@redalertwagers.com*


----------

